# Plow for 2013 F150



## JK-Plow

I talked with a Fisher dealer and he said that Ford did some changes on their wiring on the 2013 F150's. They now can have a snowplow put on them. Fisher and I assume Western, now have mounts for the 2013 F150. I don't know about the ecoboost F150's, but the other trucks can handle a plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here's the link

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-214R1.pdf


----------



## EXR

f it, just go 9.5 mvp


----------



## tjctransport

no plow mounts available for the ecoboost F-150 trucks, because there is no frame to mount them to


----------



## basher

tjctransport;1529805 said:


> no plow mounts available for the ecoboost F-150 trucks, because there is no frame to mount them to


Snoway has plows for the 2011 and 2012 F-150 including the eco-boost.


----------



## plowguy43

JK-Plow;1526606 said:


> I talked with a Fisher dealer and he said that Ford did some changes on their wiring on the 2013 F150's. They now can have a snowplow put on them. Fisher and I assume Western, now have mounts for the 2013 F150. I don't know about the ecoboost F150's, but the other trucks can handle a plow.





1olddogtwo;1526614 said:


> Here's the link
> 
> https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-214R1.pdf


Nothing has changed, the 2011+ trucks with the 6.2 V8 can accept a plow because they don't use electronic steering. If you read that link, the 5.0 & Ecoboost still cannot have a plow mounted due to the electronic steering.

All except a Snoway.


----------



## basher

plowguy43;1530024 said:


> Nothing has changed, the 2011+ trucks with the 6.2 V8 can accept a plow because they don't use electronic steering..


But Ford limited the 2011/2012 6.2 liter from having a plow also. I even Snoway restricted the 6.2 liter. While they don't have electric PS they also don't have enough excess front axle capacity.


----------



## tjctransport

basher;1529821 said:


> Snoway has plows for the 2011 and 2012 F-150 including the eco-boost.


may be, but no plow for the 2014 ecoboost F-150 due to no frame to hook up to. that is the word from the meyers, fisher, and western dealer. so the new F-150 will not wear a plow this year.
which sucks, because we need an under 8 foot plow to do the bank drive-thru's at the new company i am with.


----------



## basher

tjctransport;1530213 said:


> may be, but no plow for the 2014 ecoboost F-150 due to no frame to hook up to. that is the word from the meyers, fisher, and western dealer. so the new F-150 will not wear a plow this year.
> which sucks, because we need an under 8 foot plow to do the bank drive-thru's at the new company i am with.


Haven't looked into the 2014 but I'm not surprised. They have decided that it is not in that trucks required capacities so they will no long consider it in design criteria. The more important fuel economy and price becomes to the 1/2 ton market the less capable of anything but recreational towing they will be.


----------



## tjctransport

sorry for the typo, that was supposed to read no mounts for the 2013 F-150 ecoboost


----------



## crankerthedude9

Totally incorrect, SnoWay 26 series plows will work with the 2011-2014 ecoboost F-150s.

http://www.snoway.com/news.cfm/5/sno-way-is-only-plow-approved-for-use-on-f150


----------

